# Pakistan Army Chief Raheel Sharif to be Promoted to Field Marshal Rank?



## FalconsForPeace

A proposal to elevate Pakistan's Army chief General Raheel Sharif to the rank of Field Marshal has reached the Islamabad High Court, weeks ahead of his retirement from the powerful post.
A lawyer has sought the high court's help to elevate Gen Raheel, 60, to the rank of Field Marshal in the greater national interest by taking into consideration his "exemplary services and sacrifices rendered for the nation," The Express Tribune reported on Sunday.

In the appeal submitted on Saturday, Sardar Adnan Saleem, through his counsel, said that such an elevation is an emergent need in the present circumstances.
Saleem has made the federation through the cabinet division secretary, the prime minister through the secretary of the PM Secretariat and defence ministry secretary respondents in the petition, the report said.
The counsel said that the army chief should be promoted to the rank of Field Marshal for rendering services to protect national security and safeguarding the frontiers of Pakistan in accordance with the National Action Plan (NAP) and for successful completion of the anti-terror campaign 'Zarb-e-Azab' in an effective and efficient manner.
Gen Sharif had earlier promised to bow out at the end of his term in November this year.
Sharif, currently serving as the 15th Chief of Army Staff of the Pakistan Army, was appointed by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on November 29, 2013 for a three-year term.


"I don't believe in extension and will retire on the due date," Sharif had said in January this year amidst growing speculation about an extension in his tenure.
If Sharif hangs up his boots on November 30, he would be the first army chief to retire on time in two decades. His predecessors Gen Ashfaq Parvez Kayani and Gen Pervez Musharraf got extensions, while Gen Jehangir Karamat was sent home prematurely.
While calling him a "trailblazer", the petitioner's lawyers said that Gen Raheel provided visionary leadership to the people as well as the security forces.
"The exemplary, outstanding and professional performance during peace and war time with total dedication and devotion by attaining the highest standards and mastery in battlefield," he said adding that the COAS needs national appreciation, award and recognition.
The petition said that the COAS should be elevated to the highest level of military hierarchy for rendering his services for the nation and humanity at a larger scale in an extraordinary, exemplary and selfless manner.
The petition has urged the court to direct the respondents to elevate Gen Raheel to the rank of field marshal for leading from the front on different fronts.
There has been only one Field Marshal in Pakistan. Former military ruler Ayub Khan, who ruled from 1958 to 1969, appointed himself Field Marshal while serving as president and commander-in-chief.

http://www.news18.com/news/world/pa...e-promoted-to-field-marshal-rank-1302203.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

In my opinion Raheel Shareef should just walk away and let his successor take over. It is as simple as that

There were members on PDF who were crying when Ashfaq Parvez Kiani was about to retire and I always had the opinion that one must retire on time and make his way for successor and when Raheel Sharif came, everybody became his fan instantly and many of them started criticising Ashfaq Parvez Kiani.

This is Pakistan Army, not a primary school, I am confident our next general will be as competitive as Raheel Sharif who has been exemplary, no doubt in that

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## war&peace

Aether said:


> In my opinion Raheel Shareef should just walk away and let his successors take over. It is as simple as that
> 
> There were members on PDF who were crying when Ashfaq Parvez Kiani was about to retire and I always had the opinion that one must retire on time and make his way for successor and when Raheel Sharif came, everybody became his fan instantly and many of them started criticising Ashfaq Parvez Kiani.
> 
> This is Pakistan Army, not a primary school, I am confident our next general will be as competitive as Raheel Sharif who has been exemplary, no doubt in that


I'm not that old on the forum but regardless of that i never heard many appreciating Kiyanni even before his retirement and extensions... except for the corrupt "democracies" who thought was necessary for supporting Zardari's corrupt regime to continue under pressure from USA and also the "benefits" his brothers we availing in the real estate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Taha Wajahat

Field Marshal is just a decoration without any powers


----------



## GumNaam

I don't think it's the high court's call.


----------



## SQ8

The sort of idiotic arguments ending in "divine" requirement specify the calibre of the lawyers doing this petition. 
Even the devil would be aghast at his progeny's stupidity.


----------



## Mohammad Farhan

I am always confuse about Pakistan defense..I don't know what i need to done for this..as no one here to listen our voice.like i saw a page with the name of Pakistan social media,page admin always posting against Pakistan and Pak army.I want to inform Pakistan security agencies.but i dont know the way.I am a professional IT expert and software engineer. If I can face this type issue then a common man can face more then issues.

Now Days, Social Media networks are best place to change common man mind,we should make a plan for this and need to work with common man. if we will give a platform to common man report activities against Pakistan on social media then we can fight better we can work better for Pakistan..
MY Love Pakistan..My proud ....Pakistan Army


----------



## Awan68

It plain and simple people these political parties may not be as stupid as we think, this talk of promoting raheel shareef to the rank of field marshal or speculations about his extension are propoganda promted by the govt to discredit the institution of army, they want to separate raheel and the establishment, they want to send a message to the people that raheel was a once in a life time general and no one else is up to the task after him, obviously this is contrary to the truth cause army is not a dynastic circle, every general who occupied the halls of brass has earned his mettle ten times over be assured of that or else they wouldnt be there, the institution is highly compitent and credible, all the generals in line are up to the task, there never were any black sheep inside the top brass except yahya and kiyani(probably), zia and musharaf did what was absolutely necessary at that time to save the nation, remember nothing is above pakistans survival, niether the constitution nor democracy, this offer is accepted by raheel will also send out a blazing beacon that he has been bought atlast, acceptance will make him dependant on the govt, he must retire at his designated time and make way for whoever is next in line, nations who adhere to hero worship are swiflty destroyed, the strong ones work as a unit, no one is indispensible, if one knight falls the other must be just as compitent...


----------



## YeBeWarned

A man must ask " Why " ?


----------



## Muhammad Nasir Hameed

no doubt about Honorable Chief Raheel Sharif performance and leadership, but why we are not confident about successor


----------



## Stealth

He really don't need any further rank... he has great status in the hearts and mind of Pakistani population and this status will continue from generation to generation.


----------

